

How to Frame a Brain : Kawasaki - Lakoff - KevBurnsJr
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/08/how-to-frame-a.html

======
KevBurnsJr
Lakoff's stuff is seriously mind-bending.

 _Women, Fire, and Dangerous Things_ by George Lakoff

[http://www.amazon.com/Women-Dangerous-Things-George-
Lakoff/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Women-Dangerous-Things-George-
Lakoff/dp/0226468046)

~~~
zacharye
I was in B&N when you posted this and checked it out on your recommendation.
Purchased.

